

IPhone App Developers Gripe About Payment Delays and Dismal Customer Service - coglethorpe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/24/iphone-app-developers-gripe-about-payment-delays-and-dismal-customer-service/

======
electromagnetic
Why is Apple dealing with developers with customer service, they should deal
with their developers like you would any business partner.

Edit: There's people who've made millions through their Apps, and likely made
Apple millions in the process too, so are these guys treated poorly too?

I always thought Apple had a good reputation for customer service, at least
they always have been when I've had to contact them. But that could just be
because, unlike most companies, I actually get to talk to someone in the same
country as me.

------
pz
its about time this started getting some attention. i am currently selling
just enough to get by (living in SF, with a taste for good whiskey) and its a
pain not knowing when the money will come in. it took them over 2 months to
deliver my december US earnings. and when i contacted them i just got back
excerpts from some template. since its in violation of their contract, i
wonder if its grounds for a class action suit? seems a bit aggressive, but
they don't seem too inclined to correct things

~~~
patio11
Maybe you need to send them to collections.

Stop laughing. You're in business now. Businesses issue invoices, businesses
pay invoices, if businesses don't pay invoices they get sent about one letter
as a polite reminder and then things get escalated from there.

If they fob your collections office off with a form letter then you sue them,
get a judgment, and send over the sheriff's department to enforce it.

~~~
tomjen
The problem is that Apple can behave as they want since they can prevent him
from ever making a sale again if they want.

------
sounddust
Welcome to running a business, it sucks sometimes. It's often hard to get paid
when you're not a W2 employee. The worst stories here are still better than
dealing with most affiliate/ad agencies, who constantly try to shift their
terms to net-60, net-90, net-120.. and pay late anyway. It seems like this is
the default strategy of all B2B commerce.

The good news is that unlike most people who owe businesses money, Apple is
too big to get away with sticking it to their developers for too long, and
things will probably improve soon. If not, there's always the class-action
lawsuit option..

------
briansmith
Wow, that DocStoc embed actually looks decent and improved the page. Usually I
hate that kind of thing.

------
TweedHeads
Techcrunch attacking apple? why i am not surprised?

